

FireQuery - Firebug enhancements for jQuery - nym
http://firequery.binaryage.com/

======
DrJokepu
Really cool stuff, but I think it should be really called "jQuery-related
enhancements for Firebug" as opposed to "Firebug enhancement for jQuery".

------
nym
This guy also wrote FireRainbow, a JavaScript syntax highlighter for Firebug:

<http://firerainbow.binaryage.com/>

------
jpcx01
Be careful with this. After using this plugin for most of the day, I found it
broke Firebug's mouse selection tool. Disabling the plugin fixed it.

Cool idea.. but Firebug's code is not stable to begin with and adding hacks
like this will only increase the frustration.

------
jollyjerry
especially like the ability to inject jquery for quick debugging and playing
around

~~~
simonw
There's a bookmarklet for that (jQuerify) which I use all the time:
[http://www.learningjquery.com/2009/04/better-stronger-
safer-...](http://www.learningjquery.com/2009/04/better-stronger-safer-
jquerify-bookmarklet)

